# The Journey Continues



## chipsahoy (May 10, 2015)

I got my first betta when I was 8. A bright red veil tail named flame, who lived in his 1g bowl for 4 years. Since then i've had bettas of all shapes and sizes. A few months ago an ammonia spike killed my one betta, James Fuego and I decided not to get another, but recently i've been itching to get another finned friend and i'm setting up a 5g to put them in. I plan to update this thread often with pictures of my new fish! For now, here's a picture of Paula, a beautiful girl that I had for years:


----------



## chipsahoy (May 10, 2015)

I set up my 5g today! It's simple, but I like how it turned out.


----------



## chipsahoy (May 10, 2015)

I tested my tap water yesterday and found that it has ammonia! My cycled tanks are fine, but it was bad news for my 5g(glad I tested it before buying the fish). Instead, I bought Poland Springs water to use in the tank and will buy some each week for water changes.


----------



## chipsahoy (May 10, 2015)

I got my betta today! He's a gorgeous king betta and I absolutely love him already. I'm thinking of naming him Morpheus, but I also want to hear suggestions. here's a link to the thread with his pictures http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6124474#post6124474

I was at the store and it was between him, a marbled halfmoon and a blue crowntail, but I'm a sucker for big fish and had to take him home.


----------



## chipsahoy (May 10, 2015)

Morpheus is doing great and has already built a bubble nest! Can't wait to watch him grow. I'm also starting up a 3g shrimp tank that i'll post pictures of. It's going to have 8 cherry shrimp.


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

that's great !


----------



## chipsahoy (May 10, 2015)

Today I set up my planted 3g shrimp tank. I've attempted to keep planted tanks in the past, but i'm hoping this one will actually work out! I'm going to keep 8 cherry shrimp in it and i'm hoping they'll breed.


----------



## chipsahoy (May 10, 2015)

So I decided to buy 2 ghost shrimp to see how they do in my new tank. So far they're doing well and are swimming through all the plants. Can't wait to get more and possibly breed them. I decided against getting the cherry shrimp, because I would have to order them online and i'm not totally comfortable with that. On a side note, I thought i'd attach a picture I took of my beautiful little rat, Rennie


----------

